# GA: Golden/Mixes at Floyd



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

There are *75* dogs in need at Floyd this week. Among them are a Golden and 2 Golden mixes:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17208519

2124 
* Golden Retriever *

* Medium







Young







Male







Dog *

   
   

*More About 2124*


Available Date: 24th- I was dumped at the shelter- I am so so skinny! I wasn't fed! I may be a year old, at most... Come get me-FAST! MY TIME WILL BE UP eve 24th! *** 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17204724

2104 
* Shepherd, Golden Retriever [Mix] *

* Medium







Adult







Male







Dog *

  
   

*More About 2104*

Available Date: 22nd- I don't feel happy. I was obv. neglected + not fed well. At least today I was able to make eye contact with a volunteer. Come get me-FAST! MY TIME WILL BE UP eve 24th! ** 

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/17204576

2086 
* Golden Retriever [Mix] *

* Medium







Young







Male







Dog *

   
   

*More About 2086*


Available Date: 22nd Come get me-FAST! MY TIME WILL BE UP eve 24th! ** 

Please come adopt me from 10:00- 6:00pm daily *EXCEPT WEDNESDAYS*- Wednesdays are CLOSED. Open every SATURDAY & SUNDAY from 1:00-5:00. Are you OUT OF STATE or AN UNAPPROVED RESCUE GROUP? CALL 706 235 2306 UNAPPROVED Rescue Groups: Please see the NEW policy FOR RESCUES: http://www.romefloyd.com/CitizenSafety/AnimalControl/tabid/178/Default.aspx This rural shelter is humane, but unfortunately must make room constantly for too many incoming pets..vast numbers of pets are surrendered daily. This is a shelter that euthanizes once a week. 


*My Contact Info*


Floyd County Animal Control
Rome, GA
Phone: Please use email

*IN ORDER TO RESCUE AN ANIMAL FROM FLOYD COUNTY AC:*

TO REACH THE VOLUNTEERS AT FCAC, PLEASE EMAIL [email protected]
 (@gmail.com) or call 706-235-2306. 


If you are worried that your offer may have been missed,you may email Margaret at [email protected] (@yahoo.com) or if you have questions about our process, I will do my best to assist you and make sure that your offer is received.

To contact the shelter please email [email protected]
(@floydcountyga.org) or call 706-236-4545.

OUT OF STATE RESCUES DO NOT HAVE TO BE LICENSED BY THE GEORGIA DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE.
THE SHELTER WILL ALLOW OUT OF STATE RESCUES TO PULL UNDER THE LICENSE OF A RESCUE ON THE APPROVED LIST AT FCAC.

REFERENCE CHECKS FOR OUT STATE RESCUES, WHO MAY CONTINUE TO PULL UNDER THE LICENSE 
OF ANY RESCUE APPROVED BY FCAC, WILL NOW be done by the on-site volunteers, in the interest of
keeping proper records!!!!

TO REACH THE VOLUNTEERS AT FCAC, PLEASE EMAIL 
[email protected] (@gmail.com) or call 706-235-2306. 


IF YOU ARE AN OUT OF STATE RESCUE WISHING TO SAVE FLOYD ANIMALS, PLEASE TAKE THE FOLLOWING  STEPS:
1) PLEASE CONTACT THE FLOYD ON-SITE VOLUNTEERS TO GIVE THEM YOUR CONTACT INFORMATION AND 3 REFERENCES:
 1) A REFERENCE FROM A SHELTER OR RESCUE WITH WHOM YOU HAVE WORKED
 2) A REFERENCES FROM YOUR VET AND
 3) THE NAME AND TELEPHONE NUMBER OF YOUR LOCAL ANIMAL CONTROL AGENCY. 

2) ONCE OUR VOLUNTEERS HAVE APPROVED YOU, YOU MAY PULL UNDER THE LICENSE OF ANY FCAC APPROVED RESCUE. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW A RESCUE ON THE LIST, OUR VOLUNTEERS WILL ARRANGE TO HAVE AN APPROVED RESCUE PULL FOR YOU.

3) YOU WILL NEED TO BE ABLE TO CALL IN A CREDIT CARD TO A VET OR BOARDING KENNEL TO CARE FOR YOUR ANIMALS UNTIL TRANSPORT. OUR VOLUNTEERS WILL GLADLY DRIVE YOUR ANIMALS FROM THE SHELTER TO LOCAL BOARDING SO ONCE YOU HAVE SET UP BOARDING ARRANGEMENTS,  PLEASE LET THEM KNOW THAT YOUR ANIMALS NEED A RIDE!

4) YOU MUST ARRANGE TRANSPORT YOURSELF, AS WE DO NOT HAVE THE RESOURCES TO DO SO.

ONLY GA RESCUES ARE REQUIRED TO APPLY FOR OFFICIAL FCAC APPROVAL. GA RESCUES MUST PULL UNDER THEIR OWN LICENSES.

I will e-mail AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad now.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping up.......


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It never ends. Have rescue groups been notified?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These poor babies. Keeping my fingers crossed for them.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Jackson'sMom said:


> It never ends. Have rescue groups been notified?


Yes - I e-mailed AGA, GRRA, and Atlanta Dog Squad this morning. Floyd also has very active cross posters and virtual volunteers. Hoping for the best :crossfing Last week 82 of 90 from Floyd were saved.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Bumping up for the poor babies.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The first guy in my post, 2124, is now rescue pending 

:crossfing for the other two. No response from the rescues I e-mailed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan mom*

SPARTAN MOM

GRRA SAID THEY ARE taking 2124 as soon as he becomes available on Tuesday.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thinking of these dogs today as it is their last day - its heartbreaking.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The poor scared guy in the middle of my original post (2104) is safe 
I'm not sure if he was rescued or adopted, but he is reported to be safe.

Poor 2086 is still waiting. :crossfing for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope he gets out too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*2086*

I emld. at 10:30 last night rescues for 2086.
I pray he gets out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just got sad news*

I eml.d Margaret Renowi and asked if #2086, Golden Ret. Mix and a terrified Sheltie Mix, #2122, were rescued, and she said sadly they were not saved. 

Rest in peace sweet babies!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet pups, we loved you and wish we could have saved you.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

So sad  I was pretty worried today - usually there is a Floyd update posted on SGD with all the last minute saves. But not today. So - I figured it was a bad week.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Makes me so sad*

This makes me so sad.
Rest in peace, sweet pups, we loved you.


----------

